# boer buck breeding life span



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a 4 yr old boer buck. He has courted 6 does a year max. At what age does a buck start loosing his fertility? Will age of the buck affect the number of kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If that is the amount of girls you will be breeding every year, then he can be fertile for many years. Number of kids depends on the female.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends, on how well cared for the buck is. He must be in good health.
If he isn't overly bred or his semen is collected constantly, he will last a long time. Can't say how long in years per say, that varies for each situation, but, I know some pretty old Does still going strong.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My first buck bred his does up until he died of old age at 10. His herd was anywhere from 5 to 65 does. No drop in fertility or kid quality.

I routinely had my dairy does kidding at 14 and milking up a storm. I want longevity in my animals, its what I breed for.


----------

